# Breast care after loss of baby?



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I have been searching and searching, but have found nothing about 'drying up' ones milk in a comfortable as possible manner here on MDC. It doesn't help that the search engine for MDC seems to be defunct for me this evening.

As I have posted in the pregnancy forum, a friend of mine has lost her baby. She was 27 wks pregnant. She came home today after having a c/s on Tuesday!!!

The hospital gave her useless information on breast care and refused to give her breast pads after her repeated request.

I am surprised that my LLL books have very little that I can find on the subject of supressing lactation as well.

We do not have any milk banks here, so that is out.

What are some of the better ways to handle supressing lactation???

I'll be going over to her home tomorrow w 2 other ladies to do cleaning for the reception at her house after the funeral on Saturday. So, any tips I can bring with me tomorrow around noon would be much appreciated.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

This brings back many sad memories for me. I lost a baby at term in 1992 to stillbirth.

I had so looked forward to nursing and my breasts were filling up with milk. I had hubby pull an ace-type bandage around me very tight, until it almost bites the skin. Avoid any kind of nipple stimuli, even the shower. Cool cabbage leaves can help with the swelling and the coolness feels good to your hot achy skin. The milk does not like to leave. It took three weeks of careful tending to get the swelling and such to "turn off".

My heart goes out to your friend. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I've heard the cabbage leaves is helpfull too... I'm mostly replying to bump this up again. It's such a heartbreaking situation for anyone, I can imagine.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

You place a cabbage leaf into your bra and then change it when it gets warm.

That is what I have always heard for drying up milk.

I will keep your friend in my prayers.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Its a pretty well kept secret but sage capsules will dry up a moms milk in 1-2 days. Sage tea works well too.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Yep, sage and cabbage work really well. If she's having engorgement, cold cabbage leaves from the fridge feel wonderful. Make sure she crushes the whole leaves with a rolling pin before applying them to release their juices.

What a sad situation . . . you sound like a wonderful friend.


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

I am so sorry for your friend. For me the milk was a constant bitter reminder.

After 5 days of pumping and building up a good milk supply, I had to then stop my body from producing.

I spoke with a great lactation consultant and also a friend who is an herbologist, they both gave me great advice and w/in a week I pretty much stopped producing.

cold ice packs felt great and helped... she can even get out a bag of frozen veggies from the freezer and put them on her breasts, no need to get fancy. I kept ice packs on them most of the day and it really did feel good.

If engorgement does occur, pump out the smallest amount possible. Just so it doesnt hurt. Do not have her empty the breast as its all about supply and demand and she will only make more.

And most important eat lots of fresh parsley. Parsley will dry up the milk... if you or she has a juicer, Juice it and have her drink as much as she can. I actually did not mind the taste of it at all, pour some over ice if its too thick for her. Have her eat as much as she can through out the day (even though she probably does not have much of an appetite). Add it to whatever she is eating. If she likes pesto, make a big batch and add a bunch of parsley into the recipe. If you want you can private message me, I have a great recipe for pesto that has parsley in it, or just add it into however you make it.

I drank the juiced parsley for several days and ate pasta with pesto 2x's a day. I walked around with icepacks on my breasts and each day had to pump less and less. Within a week, I was fine. I still have an occasional dribble of milk come from one of my nipples, but no engorgment or let down.

hope this helps,
R.


----------



## bklynmum (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey, I don't really have anything further to add, I just posted a similar question here and on the bf forum and there were a few suggestions for herbs...

Sage, parsley, yarrow and cornsilk...

I haven't tried these yet but I can let you know...

If you want to check the post it is called Got Milk? and the answers are all on the breastfeeding forum...you could post there as well.

B


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rnweiss*
If you want you can private message me, I have a great recipe for pesto that has parsley in it, or just add it into however you make it. R.

I would love this recipe, do you mind posting it. I am a labor and delivery nurse and I have often wondered how I could help a new mom who has lost her baby if she wants to dry her milk. I am keeping all of these wonderful suggestions written down.

Thanks in advance.

Dawn


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

My situation was a little different than normal, in that I was also nursing a 4yo (mainly at bedtime), so I needed to decrease my post partum supply with out getting rid of it entirely. We did the ace bandages, but folded a clean white towel in half and placed in underneath and wrapped the bandages over it--it kept the ace bandages from biting in quite as much. I wrapped tightly enough that it was difficult to take a very deep breath, otherwise I was miserably uncomfortable. I hand expressed when I was engorged, then I would wrap again, and I stayed wrapped except for showers and ds nursing for about 2 or 3 weeks. I changed the towels at morning and night, and used bleached towels to help avoid any type of breast infection from being bound and compressed (I don't know that this was a risk, but I tended to have mastitis problems when nursing if I was in a tight bra). I avoided food that stimulated milk production for me--such as oatmeal, nutritional yeast, hot drinks--and drank only enough water/liquids to stay hydrated, and in small sips thorught the day. Large amounts of liquids made my milk increase quickly. I also went on the pill at 5w pp, which dropped my milk down to where it had been prepregnancy. thank you for thinking of this--I wish I had know some of these other tips and suggestions to try.


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamax3*
I would love this recipe, do you mind posting it. I am a labor and delivery nurse and I have often wondered how I could help a new mom who has lost her baby if she wants to dry her milk. I am keeping all of these wonderful suggestions written down.

Thanks in advance.

Dawn

We eat for our PH (PH miracle way). This is where the recipe is from, so there is no dairy in it. But its very good.

SPRINGS PESTO

6 cloves garlic
4 cups of fresh basil or 1 cup of dried basil
1 cup of fresh parsley
6 tbs. raw nuts (pine, almond, hazelnut, pumpkin- I use a combination
and soak them overnight)
1 cup or more of olive oil
1/2 tsp. sea salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
2 tbs. sun-dried tomatoes

Combine all ingredients in a food processor (w/ an S-blade) or in a
blender and blend until smooth. (I add the olive oil slowly while
blending)

*** I make a big batch of this using a little more of everything and
put it in a mason jar and leave it in the refrigerator. I have had it
last over 2 weeks storing it this way.

When I made this to dry up my milk, I pretty muched used 1/2 and 1/2 parsley and basil. It did not taste as good, but it did what it was supposed to do.


----------



## erindaugherty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am so sorry for this loss. and as an NICU RN I am angry to hear that nurses were not helpful. I'll repeat everyone's recommendation of wet caggage leaves and ice packs. Also hand expressing as little as possible if needed.

However, a comapny called Earth Mama/Angel Baby makes a pregnancy loss kit which includes cold packs for the boops and No More Milk Tea. Actually, I think you can get the No More Milk Tea without getting the whole kit.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

The one thing I did was just keep myself bound as much as possible. I was told that even the water from a shower could stimulate the nipples so I tried to keep them covered and unstimulated as possible. I am so sorry for your friend's loss.
Gossamer


----------



## starbaby69 (May 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your friend's loss.

Wearing a tight running bra day and night helped me out--my milk stopped in less than a week.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

The best thing that worked for me was the cabbage (cold). I have been told not to bind with ace bandage due to clogging ducts and causing infection. Frozen bags of veggies feels really good and takes away some of the pain. Also to release some of the milk, take a large pot of warm water and just lean forward with both breast in. This will help rlease some of the pressure. It is ok to release it if it is causing lots of pain. Some women worry about stimulating more lactation. But it is ok. After I lost my son full term it seemed like a curse to have the engorgement. I feel for your friend. She is lucky to have you!


----------



## kelly81 (Jun 11, 2005)

I am so sorry about your friend.

This is what I did when I lost my daughter full term almost 2 years ago.

I basically did nothing. My hospital told me cabbage leaves would work. I was told not to express any, exceptt for only a small amount if the pain became severe. No nipple stimulation. They gave me a sheet on warning signs for infections, hot shiny breasts, fever...... But other than that I couldn't do anything. Of course the day of the funeral I was severly engourged and everyone kept hugging me, ouch! It took about a month or two before I finally stopped leaking. The severe engorgement lasted about a week and half.

I hope your friend is doing okay.

Hugs,
Kelly


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)

I can't vouch for this actual product b/c I've never used it. However, I can and will vouch for the company, and the other products I've tried. Products work fast, and company has fast shipping.

Sage Liquid Herbal Extract Tincture
http://www.motherlove.com/product_sage.php

Order Form
http://motherlove.com/cgi_bin/miva.c...Store_Code=MHC








to your friend.


----------



## Little Bear's Mama (Mar 20, 2003)

I saw this post at the top of the page and had some information to add that might be helpful.
http://www.breastfeeding-basics.com/...pression.shtml

Mother stories(warning:emotional):
http://www.lalecheleague.org/NB/NBMayJun05p110.html
http://www.lalecheleague.org/NB/NBMarApr98p36.html
http://www.lalecheleague.org/NB/NBNovDec02p214.html


----------

